# Foals out in the rain....



## arwenplusone (3 June 2008)

I know they've got to get used to it sometime but  
	
	
		
		
	


	









My poor wee thing has a rug and a field shelter (which the mare won't stand in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

It's JUNE!!  Could we have some sun please!!!!


----------



## pinkcatkin (3 June 2008)

Arwen, I have been thinking exactly the same thing.  My foalie is 2 weeks old and strong as they come.  But they dont have a field shelter in the big field, although field has natural shelter and is undulating and when it rains a lot she gets very shaky and I bring them in.  It has been great in one respect in that she loves being rubbed down all over with a towel!  So for the handling side that has been good.

But, next Monday we are having major works done next to my foaling paddock and shelter where they overnight and I will have to leave her out all night.  I do have a foal rug but have not used it yet and I dont know if I like the idea of leaving her out all night in a rug.  I know I am a bit of a fusspot and worry about things but she (and her mum) are my pride and joy!

Please make it stop raining.  She will be 3 weeks by next Monday.  Should she be able to withstand a night of rain and be OK?


----------



## Anastasia (3 June 2008)

Well its funny you should say that.  We kept our two week old foals in today as its raining, and as we speak hubby is taking in the other two (in case you wonder why I am not helping its because I have sneeked on here at work!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)...

Know they have to harden up, but I had seeing foals with their backs up when they are cold, so would much rather have them inside on days like that.


----------



## Maggie2 (3 June 2008)

Foals here are out in unlined turnouts today, rather do that than restrict exercise.

Can't believe it is so wet, especially after last years deluge.


----------



## maestro (3 June 2008)

Got two out all the time but its not cold or windy so they are fine.   The only time I worry is if milk supply not good, they soon warm up.   Im afraid Im mean Idont do rugs but the week old foal is romping around in a barn.


----------



## Damien (3 June 2008)

hate seeing them all looking bedraggled too..... 

Sorry about the rain,  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thats my fault  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 have been doing a rain dance for weeks, we hadn't had any for six weeks and the grass desperately needed........ thankfully we now have a new flush that will hopefully see us through the summer... was dreading a year like 2006 when we had to constantly put out hay all through the summer as it was an arrid dessert and everything was scorched....... last year was perfect with intermittent showers all through summer and the mares and foals were out till end of November as the grass was so lush and it was so mild....... paid for it at this end though as spring was so late but at least when it came it was lovely.. just a bit too dry....... we are never happy are we.


----------



## nikkiportia (3 June 2008)

We must be really mean, all of ours are out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 In the rain. Without rugs. Horrible people aren't we?


----------



## Damien (3 June 2008)

cruell think we should all be reported to the authorities........


----------



## ischa (3 June 2008)

my little one is out 24/7 its been raining every day since hes been born 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the first couple of days he was shaking but is getting use to it now  
	
	
		
		
	


	




he uses mum as a towel


----------



## scotsmare (3 June 2008)

Am with Opie on this one - we were doing a rain dance too....


----------



## Tempi (3 June 2008)

im afraid Jup is out in the rain with no rug - yup, im a mean mummy, but i have absolutly no intention of buying him rugs for the first 3yrs of his life so hes got to get used to it at some point!  he seems fine anyways, if they where looking unhappy then they would be brought in.


----------



## arwenplusone (3 June 2008)

Could we all just STOP with the raindances now PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Henni (3 June 2008)

My foalies get WB foal rugs on if it's raining enough for them to get  wet - otherwise they are quite happy being out. Better for their legs and bone development


----------



## tinker512 (3 June 2008)

Ours always went out in the rain, infact after they got turned out for the first time on of them never stepped foot in  stable till November!Don't think they will suffer too much in the weather, although its raining its still quite warm and humid


----------



## countrybumpkin1 (3 June 2008)

horse at the farm get left out all the time, had 2 new foals born recently outside and been left. 

I know its probably mean to say but..... those horses in the wild now and in the past coped just fine without rugs and manmade shelters. you don't see many people running outside to put rugs on the wild horses do you!!!


----------



## arwenplusone (3 June 2008)

This is very true but you don't see any WB x TBs in the wild!


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This is very true but you don't see any WB x TBs in the wild! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, and my foal would definately be in!


----------



## S_N (3 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
This is very true but you don't see any WB x TBs in the wild! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL true, but I don't see any of our TB's (nearly all are Group performers or dams of Group performers) standing in, just because of the rain - though the younger ones won't stay out for a huge amount of time if the weather is that bad.

My own filly is out atm, un-rugged, as she was yesterday.  She'll be out 24/7 from tomorrow, rain or shine - though tbh, is more likely to come in on very hot days, than if it rains.


----------



## fathorse (3 June 2008)

though tbh, is more likely to come in on very hot days, than if it rains. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Echo this...my TB filly was in when we had a couple of hot days a few weeks back but apart from that is always out, sometimes with a LW rug if I think she needs it.


----------



## teabiscuit (3 June 2008)

last summer it wouldn't stop raining and the foalie was getting far too shivery so we brought him in, but it rained for days, at least a week, that's what it felt like anyway


----------



## magic104 (3 June 2008)

I have to say I would not leave a foal under 4wks out all day &amp; night in this.  My understanding is when they are laying down on wet ground without a break it can cause issues.  I am not talking about the natives or the hardy types here, but the thin skinned TB types.  If they had a field shelter to go into then fine, but mine would be in at night at least, just to give them a break.


----------



## volatis (3 June 2008)

Well we have had incredibly heavy rain here so all mine had rugs on today. It seems to be easing now and the weatherman promises dry weather for the rest of the week, he had better be right as my 2yo is in with an abcess so I have no spare stables now


----------

